# low fence farm monster



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

I cant tell you how excited I am to see this buck. we have been feeding protein for awhile now and it seems this year most of the bucks have taken off. this one in particular has exploded and to be honest I never thought this little farm would ever produce this buck but I guess a lot of hard work and a litte (a lot) of luck finally paid off. 

what do you think this buck would score and just how old do you think he is?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

170ish

5.5


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Nice rack but that buck looks very young. Maybe 3??


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Lord!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd guess pushing 180 just by first glance, and pretty sure he's older than 3.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

hog_down said:


> Good Lord!


x2! WOW Glad to see this on a low fence


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a great looking buck!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Score, dont have a clue but doesent look mature to me.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great looking buck! I see at least 4 and 160ish. Good luck!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All i can say is if you're on a small farm and have neighbors, you better lay him out if you see him, i doubt any neighbor will let him walk. At least i sure wouldn't. I see him at 5.5 by the pics.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

4 yrs old - 169"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mid 160's. What a deer you have there bud. My *** would be parked in that stand every minute I could when not working, eating or sleeping! Lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SSST said:


> All i can say is if you're on a small farm and have neighbors, you better lay him out if you see him, i doubt any neighbor will let him walk. At least i sure wouldn't. I see him at 5.5 by the pics.


I showed this to a buddy and that is what he said, the neighbors were going to smoke him.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you know your neighbors well enough that you can visit with them about the buck...and possibly agree that he needs to walk for a couple more years to spread the genes?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

4 and 150's... Either way, sharpen up your broad heads and go get him...


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

When I get in front of a computer I'll post a picture of him last year. He's always been the biggest but he had a weird rack. Turns out this is just the first time we have him on camera without any broken tines. 

To answer the neighbor question, were good friends with all the neighbors. We all have the same goal. Everyone is just old farmers who are excited to finally see deer. The only neighbor I'm concerned about is the folks who just moved in last year and set up a corn feeder on my fence line the day they moved in. 

I'd love nothing more than to see this guy grow but.. If he keeps everything on his head I might just have to start hunting again.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, 150's? Come on guys, you been looking at too many deer in your pens.

That deer is high 170's+

Not sure of the age but he is not young.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*deer*

I think the deer is 3.5yrs old at 165.....this deer is not 5.5. He has a straight back...tight belly not sagging at all... brisket or dewlap isnt hanging.... doesnt have a short roman nose....light musk glands. ...good deer bud. Hope you get him


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*5.5 yr old*

This is a 5.5 yr old.....east tx deer


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

looking at 2 pictures are deceiving and I just realized he has a drop and split g3 on left beam...

I cant tell if anymore extras on right beam but he is a mid 170 deer and my guess is 4.5yrs..

hell of a nice YOUNG deer..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Take a pic of this same buck in November with a swollen neck and i he won't look like a 3 yr old. They always look younger this time of year.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*deer pic*

Ssst....very true but that swollen neck isnt gonna make him sag everywhere.....he is no more than 4.5.....definitely not a 5.5...imo


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I can see 4.5, just don't see any way that deer is 3.5, unless he is down on the Holden Ranch.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

welp, as promised. this is pictures of him last year. he looks like any other normal deer. just decided protein was good for him this year.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Possibly a different buck?????


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Everyone is accounted for except him. The rack design looks exactly alike I think but he obviously broke a bunch off last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

That deer is 3.5 an scores 155 to 165. Nice young deer. should be illegal for people score deer that can't age them.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't see more than 3.5 year upper160's


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*deer*

Flip flop and rusty.....i am on the same page....staying with 3.5 at 165inches.....young deer


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Great looking buck. I agree, he's young. His back is still straight, neck isn't super thick and he doesn't have a pot gut, I'd say 3.5 - 4.5. I couldn't even begin to score him but, if I knew the neighbors would cooperate, I'd give him 2 or 3 more years.

That said, I'm on fairly small acreage in Duval County just outside San Diego and all my neighbors say it it's brown, it's down so if I had a shot at him...I'd probably let him walk anyway. I've gotten to the point that I like doing the work for the deer (feeders, food plots, water, etc.) but I'm not really interested in pulling the trigger anymore. This year, I'm going to let my UPS driver bring his 13 y/o son out and take a deer, we've got a weird looking forked spike on the cameras that I'm hoping to put him on.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

3.5-4.5 year old deer seem to be the toughest to age. At least for me.
5.5 and older no problem.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Judging off those pics from last year, this year he is 3yrs old and I would guess mid 160's
Super Nice buck, congrats!!!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

The deer in the second set of pics is AT LEAST 3 and might be 4.

There is no way the deer in the first pictures is a 3 year old if he is native, low fence.

I suspect he is at least 5 if he's native.

I cant imagine they are the same deer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Encinal said:


> The deer in the second set of pics is AT LEAST 3 and might be 4.
> 
> There is no way the deer in the first pictures is a 3 year old if he is native, low fence.
> 
> ...


That's the point I tried to make, but nobody is buying it. If the 2nd set of pics is the same deer and he's 2 in those pics, he's one bad little buckaroo!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't read the thread but my first question is where you at?


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Im pretty sure it's the same deer. It's the same rack design but either way I'm still very excited. I haven't hunted deer since I was really young so it's going to be fun. 

I'm south of Waco along the brazos. Surrounded by miles of corn and cotton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

That deer is Older than 3.5, probly older than 4.5. One hell of a buck for sure and I wouldn't think twice about shooting him. All these posts about scoring deer come from straight from a book, it works ok in south Texas, but not so good on these smaller tracts of land where deer are not fed so well. Hard to age them in these type places, I shot a deer a couple of years ago that I thought I made a big mistake on, turned out to be 5+ after he was aged by Biologist. He Had none of the features some of the posters were Listing.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

And he is well North of 160


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

SSST said:


> I'd guess pushing 180 just by first glance, and pretty sure he's older than 3.


I agree. I came up with upper 70s.

Also I don't know how you can compare a central Texas deer in August to a picture of a buck in east Texas during the rut. That's just comical.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I can not judge deer well not knowing the history of the ranch and area. Even knowing that it can be tough with out history on "the" deer itself. Just looking at the picture with a wild guess the deer looks like a 4 year old if he has been on feed. Feed can make the body very hard to judge. He is pretty filled out so I would say 4 if I had to guess. Our 3 year olds bodies change a lot in one year. They tend to look longer and heavier at 4.
This is a 3 year old from our lease. He lives at camp and was born in camp. Last year he was an 8 point with indicators to have forked g2s. He lives on the protein. He is there everyday at the spout. Protein fed deer age differently IMO. 
It can make it very hard on aging.
Very nice buck you have there!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Really nice. Looks 4.5


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

160 4.5 - 5.5 years


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

I'd agree with 4.5 years old - his brisket is developing pretty good but he doesn't show the pot belly and sway back of a deer that's more than 5.5 years old. His neck doesn't look too heavy but that will change as he hits the rut. As far as score hard to tell but prolly over 170.


----------

